# New Addition to the Family 31 lbs & 37.94 inches



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

this is going to be fun
I wonder if My HOA will make me Block Captain now


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Still full auto or converted to semi -auto???
Look great but I'd hate to pay for the ammo.
Have fun


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Still full auto or converted to semi -auto???
> Look great but I'd hate to pay for the ammo.
> Have fun


Semi auto


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Gunner's Mate said:


> View attachment 10734
> 
> 
> this is going to be fun


YOU...are a God.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

.30 cal I assume????


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

paraquack said:


> .30 cal I assume????


Has 3 Barrels 
308 / 7.62x51 3006Sprfld / 30 Cal and 8mm


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

JEALOUS! With that thing pointed in the right direction you can be captain of anything you want.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

<< jealous jealous


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome acquisition!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Can I be your friend?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Give us the details, price etc. Where did you find it?? Accuracy and reliability. I while back I was checking those out, year ago. At that time the cost wasn't much more than a high end AR.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Pelican Case, 1000rnds 7.62 nato linked, + 1000 links, Linker tool, 3 barrels and a crank fire 2400.00


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Cool grab, I saw the real deal, unfired auction for 50K a few months ago. Now to feed that monster !


----------

